# 10 + 10 x 0+ 10= ?



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

10 + 10 x 0+ 10= ?

What's the answer?


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

20


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

10


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

edit 20 i lied b4


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

20, pemdas


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

It's 20. 
You do the multiplication first. 10 x 0 = 0 then add the 10s.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> 20, pemdas


 i cant believe i forgot that i remember that teacher made us remeber it by saying "please excuse my dear aunt sally" lol


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Damn, I done maths at uni too.


----------



## chickenfett (Jun 2, 2011)

I got the letter "f". I think I did something wrong.


----------



## Baiken (Sep 11, 2012)

fish


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

You mean F for fail? (Chickenfett)

Well I'm proud that I got it right..I'm not very good with numbers lol


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

20. gotta love pemdas.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

strange, I was thinking exactly of pemdas today. Was it parentheses, exponents, multiplication, division addition subtraction?


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

20. You should really use brackets though


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

20

Never heard of Pemdas though.. and surely it doesn't seem correct as multiplication and division are done left to right as are addition and subtraction.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

pastels said:


> i cant believe i forgot that i remember that teacher made us remeber it by saying "please excuse my dear aunt sally" lol


Our middle school math teacher drilled that phrase into our heads. :/


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hah, i figured out it was 20 but after i'd already answered 10. figures, math is my kryptonite.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

bullcrap it's 10. if you want people to do multiplication first than give that instruction. otherwise as it sits, the answer is 10.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

20. I learned PEDMAS in French though, and I think it was BEDMAS. BEDMAS is way cooler than PEDMAS.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Math disagrees.

Don't pin this on me. Math makes the rules around this joint, and if you don't like 'em Math is liable to put a bullet in your brain. If Math says you should memorize rules for unscrambling its problems, you say "how fast." If Math says you multiply, you say "how high?" Now are we gonna forget about this or is Math gonna have to get involved?


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

20!!! just remember bedmas


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

20. Simply a matter of mathematical precedence (multiplication before addition)


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> 20. I learned PEDMAS in French though, and I think it was BEDMAS. BEDMAS is way cooler than PEDMAS.


I think they teach it is as BODMAS over here...(any Brits back me up on that?) It's been a long time since I've had a maths lesson.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

10
If you use BODMAS it's 20. But I never saw the point in that, so It's 10,


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> bullcrap it's 10. if you want people to do multiplication first than give that instruction. otherwise as it sits, the answer is 10.


Who are you talking to? At any point in my post did I indicate that I "want people to do multiplication first"?

Besides, it's a basic rule of math that one only goes from left to right in the absence of all but addition and subtraction; otherwise, follow the order of PEDMAS.

The motivation behind this was a viral posting on facebook where the claim is that 93% of people answer incorrectly, and based on some of the FB responses it is quite high, but definitely not 93%. Here on SAS, however, people have more time to do math because they're not socializing as much? :stu


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Use PEMDAS
1) Parenthesis
2) Exponents 
3) Multiplication
4) Division
5) Addition
6) Subtraction

or BEDMAS
1) Brackets
2) Exponents
3) Division
4) Multiplication 
5) Addition
6) Subtraction


10 + 10 x 0 + 10 = ?

10 x 0 = 0
0 + 10 = 10
10 + 10 = 20


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> bullcrap it's 10. if you want people to do multiplication first than give that instruction. otherwise as it sits, the answer is 10.


It should be known already that you do multiplication before addition, in questions like this. 10 + 10 x 0 + 10...is the same as 10 + (10 x 0) + 10.



Perfectionist said:


> 20. I learned PEDMAS in French though, and I think it was BEDMAS. BEDMAS is way cooler than PEDMAS.


In some parts of Canada, it's BEDMAS. In USA, they call them parenthesis, not brackets. A friend of mine failed a test at a University in New York, because the question said something about parenthesis, and he didn't know what the hell they were talking about. :lol


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

whattothink said:


> Who are you talking to? At any point in my post did I indicate that I "want people to do multiplication first"?
> 
> Besides, it's a basic rule of math that one only goes from left to right in the absence of all but addition and subtraction; otherwise, follow the order of PEDMAS.
> 
> The motivation behind this was a viral posting on facebook where the claim is that 93% of people answer incorrectly, and based on some of the FB responses it is quite high, but definitely not 93%. Here on SAS, however, people have more time to do math because they're not socializing as much? :stu


Why do you ask me who i'm talking to only to then say "at what point...." and assume that i was talking to you? I am NOT. I'm pretending that i am talking to whoever made up this PEMDAS crap.
Don't ask me something if you're just gonna make an assumption directly after. That defeats the whole purpose of asking.


the cheat said:


> It should be known already that you do multiplication before addition, in questions like this. 10 + 10 x 0 + 10...is the same as 10 + (10 x 0) + 10.


That's just dumb. Who's to say which should be done first? Parentheses should be placed around anything that should be done first, otherwise it should be done from left to right as it's read.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Who's to say which should be done first? Parentheses should be placed around anything that should be done first, otherwise it should be done from left to right as it's read.


Order of operation: (B)Brackets (E)Exponents (D)Division (M)Multiplication (A)Addition (S)Subtraction


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

whattothink said:


> Order of operation: (B)Brackets (E)Exponents (D)Division (M)Multiplication (A)Addition (S)Subtraction


Yes, i am quite familiar with it. Although it doesn't matter if you do multiplication before division, or addition befor subtraction...as long as it's done from left to right, they way it SHOULD be regardless of whether it was multiplication or addition (if parentheses aren't used). Some idiot just made that "division/multiplication before addition/subtraction" crap up just to complicate things.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I said 10. :um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

10 because for some reason multiplying **** by 0 equals 0 and not the number.

I assume it's because 10 x 0 is equivalent to 0 x 0 / 0 + 0 or some crap.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Yes, i am quite familiar with it. Although it doesn't matter if you do multiplication before division, or addition befor subtraction...as long as it's done from left to right, they way it SHOULD be regardless of whether it was multiplication or addition (if parentheses aren't used). Some idiot just made that "division/multiplication before addition/subtraction" crap up just to complicate things.


So you'd do the parenthesis first, if there were any, but you won't do multiplication/division before addition/subtraction? Why follow the first part of the "order of operations" but not the rest of it?


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

the cheat said:


> So you'd do the parenthesis first, if there were any, but you won't do multiplication/division before addition/subtraction? Why follow the first part of the "order of operations" but not the rest of it?


I would do it, only because i'm forced to. Regardless of how dumb it is.

Parentheses put emphasis on wanting the result of a particular portion of the equation to be factored in separately from the rest, which is why it's important for them to be there. Otherwise it simply should not matter and be solved from left to right...multiplication, subtraction, whatever the hell comes first.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> I would do it, only because i'm forced to. Regardless of how dumb it is.
> 
> Parentheses put emphasis on wanting the result of a particular portion of the equation to be factored in separately from the rest, which is why it's important for them to be there. Otherwise it simply should not matter and be solved from left to right...multiplication, subtraction, whatever the hell comes first.


They put stuff in parenthesis because they want you to do that first, not separately. And anyways, the only reason the multiplication part isn't in parenthesis is because the OP was trying to trick people. Most people would write that question as:

10 + (10 x 0) + 10=


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

the cheat said:


> They put stuff in parenthesis because they want you to do that first, not separately. And anyways, the only reason the multiplication part isn't in parenthesis is because the OP was trying to trick people. Most people would write that question as:
> 
> 10 + (10 x 0) + 10=


Factor in the _result_ of the parenthesized portion separately is what i said. That's why it's done first, yes.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Factor in the _result_ of the parenthesized portion separately is what i said. That's why it's done first, yes.


Okay, but the next part of the order of operations is important as well, because doing it the other way gets a different answer...and it's not the correct one.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Okay, but the next part of the order of operations is important as well, because doing it the other way gets a different answer...and it's not the correct one.


Who says? The numbers themselves didn't make up that goofy rule. People made it up, so they can change it too. They should because it isn't necessary. LEFT TO RIGHT unless parenthesized ...that's all that's needed.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Who says? The numbers themselves didn't make up that goofy rule. People made it up, so they can change it too. They should because it isn't necessary. LEFT TO RIGHT unless parenthesized ...that's all that's needed.


All of maths is made up though.
And it's just the convention.. like how to spell things.
But when you start doing algebra, it's really useful to have this ordering, so that
4 + 9a = 9a + 4
and not
4 + 9a = 13a
without having to do brackets around all number+variable pairs.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

You can do whatever you want. I'd really like to see you argue that with a professor when doing that on an exam. Yeah, that will really fly. lol... 

The Answer is 20 because it is taught in highschool and college.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

It's 20. First you count 10 x 0 = 0, 
then 10 + 10 = 20, 
0 + 20 = 20


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

I saw this on 9gag before. I was really surprised a lot of people got it wrong, it was kinda surreal.


----------



## zerogrim (May 2, 2011)

1000...


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Almost want to ask the people saying PEMDAS and BEDMAS what they think these give :b

a) 10 - 3 + 7
b) 10 / 5 * 2


----------



## Haruhi (Jul 8, 2011)

i feel dumb now =( my night is ruined, however someone said brackets were ment to be used? i would of also came to same conclusion if brackets were in fact used. most likely..


edit - reading some of the comments i can't help but feel everyone here is some sort of uni student.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

42


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

Am i the only one that got 200??


----------



## munir (Jun 1, 2012)

i feel stupid


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

nvm its 20...I suck at math,lol


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

20


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I was taught to solve equations from left to right unless there are parenthesis and then the parenthesised portion is done separately.

10 + 10 x 0 + 10

10 + 10 = 20
20 x 0 = 0
0+ 10 =*10*

In order to get 20 It should look like this:

10 + (10 x 0) + 10

(10 x 0) = 0
10 + (0) = 10
10 + 10 = 20


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Shouldn't there be brackets? I've never heard of this pedmas thing either that everyone seems to be talking about.

I figured it was 10, but I'm pretty terrible at maths.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Disarray said:


> Shouldn't there be brackets? I've never heard of this pedmas thing either that everyone seems to be talking about.
> 
> I figured it was 10, but I'm pretty terrible at maths.


I agree, but I wrote it exactly as the creator did :stu


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

whattothink said:


> I agree, but I wrote it exactly as the creator did :stu


Ah, fair enough. It's probably my fault I didn't get it. I'm too used to seeing brackets, or something with these kinds of problems.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> I was taught to solve equations from left to right unless there are parenthesis and then the parenthesised portion is done separately.
> 
> 10 + 10 x 0 + 10
> 
> ...


It _should_ have brackets, but even when it doesn't, you still solve multiplication/division before addition/subtraction. It's an algebra thing.

10 + 10 x 0 + 10
=10 + 0 + 10
=10 + 10
=20


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

This makes no sense...............


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

10+10x0+10
10(1+0+1)
10(2)
20


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Disarray said:


> Shouldn't there be brackets?


There doesn't have to be.
It's to do with the 'bondedness' of the different numbers and variables in an equation and you first solve those most closely bonded.
It makes notation a lot easier once you get into other kinds of mathematics, so it is very useful.

Consider a quadratic function
*y = ax² + bx + c*
If we had to use brackets, it'd become
*y = (a(x²)) + (bx) + c*

It's really not pretty, it's harder to understand and it takes longer to write.
I put brackets around "(a(x²))" since a fundamental rule of mathematics is "A + B = B + A", but in order to move "(a(x²))" around, it'd need the brackets if we didn't use the simpler notation.

Though instead of PEMDAS/BEDMAS, use PEMA/BEMA as that's the actual order (division being a form of multiplication and subtraction a form of addition).


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

the cheat said:


> It _should_ have brackets, but even when it doesn't, you still solve multiplication/division before addition/subtraction. It's an algebra thing.
> 
> 10 + 10 x 0 + 10
> =10 + 0 + 10
> ...


That's not the way I was taught.

In reality, the answer would be 30.

If I have 10 apples and you give me 10 more apples, I have 20 apples.

Since we cannot multiply something by nothing, I still have 20 apples.

Now if George gives me 10 apples, I would have a total of 30 apples so I guess that I need to start baking since I have enough apples for 5 pies.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> That's not the way I was taught.
> 
> In reality, the answer would be 30.
> 
> ...


You didn't learn the order of operations? I don't think it's a new thing...

Anyone can say it should be this way, or that way, but the reality is that the order of operations exists, it's a real thing and should be followed.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banzai said:


> I think they teach it is as BODMAS over here...(any Brits back me up on that?) It's been a long time since I've had a maths lesson.


Same here, but what does the o stand for ?


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

Lol, this thread...
._.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

anxious dreamer said:


> Lol, this thread...
> ._.


Yep. :lol

I didn't expect it to go on as it has.


----------

